# Words that rhyme



## Dante (Feb 18, 2013)

Pot  and Caught


and they are spelled so differently, I wonder if the pot got caught or if the pot's cot got bed bugs?


----------



## Dante (Feb 18, 2013)

Type and tripe


----------



## Dante (Feb 18, 2013)

administrate and pontificate


----------



## Dante (Feb 18, 2013)

rebel and pebble

or

rebel and retell


----------



## Dante (Feb 18, 2013)

....

run and gun and fun and from the sun who won


----------



## Michelle420 (Feb 18, 2013)

bank and shank


----------



## Michelle420 (Feb 18, 2013)

rough and muff


----------



## TNHarley (Feb 18, 2013)

Ahhh the English language is confusing! lol


----------



## Michelle420 (Feb 18, 2013)

Dante drove his allante to buy picante


----------



## Michelle420 (Feb 18, 2013)

TnHarley has gnarly barley malt beer


----------



## Dante (Feb 18, 2013)

words that rhyme with names

feelya, sell, tranny...

Oh no!  Will a certain member (who rides the fastest horse) complain I used 'tranny' and it sounds like their name?


----------



## yidnar (Feb 18, 2013)

nothing is more visceral than a faggot ass liberal.


----------



## Dante (Feb 18, 2013)

Dante said:


> words that rhyme with names
> 
> feelya, sell, tranny...
> 
> Oh no!  Will a certain member (woo rides the fastest horse) complain I used 'tranny' and it sounds like their name?



gollum and bobcollum


----------



## Dante (Feb 18, 2013)

yidnar said:


> nothing is more visceral than a faggot ass liberal.



kiddie and kitty and yiddie


----------



## Dante (Feb 18, 2013)

feelya rhymes with________?


----------



## yidnar (Feb 18, 2013)

old John Henry was a son of a bitch ,stuck prick into an electric switch,ten thousand volts went through his balls ,he died with a toothache in his jaws.


----------



## freedombecki (Feb 19, 2013)

Dante said:


> Pot and Caught
> 
> and they are spelled so differently, I wonder if the pot got caught or if the pot's cot got bed bugs?


 
Say what?

Ought and caught, are not like pot and cot.


----------



## Sherry (Feb 19, 2013)

freedombecki said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> > Pot and Caught
> ...



That was my thought...he's clearly not from the Chicago burbs.


----------



## tjvh (Feb 19, 2013)

*Osama* and *Obama.*


----------



## J.E.D (Feb 28, 2013)

*tjvh *and* he-bates-teen-apes*


----------



## skye (Feb 28, 2013)

tjvh said:


> *Osama* and *Obama.*




 You took the words right out of my mouth .


----------



## pbel (Mar 1, 2013)

Dante said:


> Pot  and Caught
> 
> 
> and they are spelled so differently, I wonder if the pot got caught or if the pot's cot got bed bugs?




Being foreign born, English is truly difficult to master because of it being too affected by  many foreign languages and therefore opposing ideas, creating idiosyncrasies...

Rhyme is like underlining the words as to enhance remembering. However, those idiosyncrasies make good creative writing,


----------



## pbel (Mar 1, 2013)

to two too  many.


----------



## J.E.D (Mar 1, 2013)

skye said:


> tjvh said:
> 
> 
> > *Osama* and *Obama.*
> ...



You misspelled 'dick'


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Sep 27, 2013)

peter and heater


----------



## Zoom-boing (Sep 27, 2013)

Pot and caught don't even remotely rhyme.

Pot - hot, rot, not, bot.

Caught - ought, naught, thought, sought.

What rhymes with orange?


----------

